# Electric motor help.



## kisuke47 (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi I'm new to these forums and hope to get some help I have an old baldor motor I would like to wire up its a single phase ac motor I'm trying to wire it for 115 volts it has a wiring diagram on the motor it says connect wires 1 3 8 and wires 2 J 5 which I have already done each of the wires are in there respective groups connected with wire nuts in the pictures I have them up and out of the way so you can see better so my question is where do I connect my nuetral and hot wires too from my power cord? and what do I do with the number 4 wire that's just hanging there? any help would be great thanks.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 27, 2018)

Line wires go to 1 and 4 for 115 volt ac
Mark


----------



## benmychree (Feb 27, 2018)

It looks to me that Line is connected to one and four and the other three are connected together and insulated for low volts. It does not seem to matter whether or not neutral and line are connected one way or the other.


----------



## dennys502 (Feb 27, 2018)

1 and 4 are your line connections.


----------



## brino (Feb 27, 2018)

@kisuke47,

It looks like you got a unanimous answer above.

I just wanted to say Welcome to the Hobby Machinist!
I hope you stick around and provide some pictures of the machine this is powering.

-brino


----------



## kisuke47 (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks guys will connect them tomorrow and see what happens motor was given to me and it has been sitting for at least 20 years but turns freely since it is going to be wired for 115 does it matter how many amps the cord can handle? right now I'm wiring it to an old three prong cord will that be fine or should I go buy a higher amp cord just want to be safe thanks.


----------



## kisuke47 (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi Brino will do its going to be a homebuilt wood lathe.


----------



## dennys502 (Feb 27, 2018)

The wire size on your cord will be determined by the amperage of the motor.


----------



## kisuke47 (Feb 27, 2018)

It says 22/11 on the motors tag so I guess 22 amps for 115 and 11 amps for 230 volts? so to be on the safe side at least a 20 amp cord then.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 27, 2018)

That sounds like about a 2 horsepower motor- it may trip the breakers in your shop (most 115 v outlets are only 15 amp) however you may
be able to start it unloaded on a 15 amp circuit just to test it
Mark


----------



## dennys502 (Feb 27, 2018)

12 ga would be a safe size for the cord. I'm guessing a 2 hp motor
Wow the time lag between posting is about 3 minutes.


----------



## tq60 (Feb 27, 2018)

Should not run it at 120 as common outlet is only rated at 15 amps and there is a 20 amp outlet you ate pushing your luck so to speak.

240 would be better.

A smaller pulley would reduce the load as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## kisuke47 (Feb 27, 2018)

Yeah it is a 1.5hp motor.


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 28, 2018)

Use a 12 gauge power cord.


----------



## kisuke47 (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks for the help guys connected all the wires and motor runs fine was a little stiff but once it ran for a bit spins smooth and easy but after sitting for over 20 years that can be expected I did have to replace the capacitors though now just need to put the cover back on take the fan off and give it a paint job.


----------



## Blackjackjacques (Mar 1, 2018)

As everyone has posted, your connections for 120 V is across the 1 and 4 terminals as shown for the "Low Voltage" template - but it is not clear to me if the neutral should connect to the 1 or 4 terminal.  You may want to check continuity between the motor frame and the 1 and 4 terminals to make sure that the "hot" potential does not manifest on the motor frame because of an unknown internal connection.  However, you should be good if you measure infinite ohms between the 1 and 4 terminals and the motor frame (ground).


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 1, 2018)

AC motors (in fact all ac devices) don't care about polarity,  you can interchange the hot and the neutral, makes no difference
Mark
i'm referring to input voltage polarity here, once you get inside the motor and start dealing with start windings and such then yes polarity matters


----------



## Blackjackjacques (Mar 1, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> AC motors (in fact all ac devices) don't care about polarity,  you can interchange the hot and the neutral, makes no difference
> Mark
> i'm referring to input voltage polarity here, once you get inside the motor and start dealing with start windings and such then yes polarity matters



I agree that there is no "polarity"  issue with respect to AC machines themselves - but, there can be an issue with respect to electric shock safety if the frame of the motor is expected to be a ground potential and the hot is connected where there should have been a neutral. Older equipment sometimes presents concerns - but modern devices make certain that even the neutral is not grounded at the equipment.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 1, 2018)

That's why a lot of stuff now is double insulated since our electrical outlet system evolved from what was originally a non-polarized system of outlets and plugs; it's still possible with adapters to plug in one of two ways 
Always a good idea to have a separate safety ground wire


----------

